# Winged Reaper



## Spyder (Aug 16, 2008)

*I saw a winged reaper on the net at I think OTC and in a magazine that I get and decided I wanted one. However I didn't have the money to buy one, so I built one, around a talking skull I purchased a few months ago. Hope ya like him.*


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

I do like it Spider...nice work...love the wings...is your reaper wearing a ring?


----------



## randy2084 (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice work! I really love his accessories...It's what makes the man... :cheeseton:


----------



## Spyder (Aug 16, 2008)

*Nope he's not wearing a ring I believe thats just a flash reflection on his hand in the first pic*


----------



## EMU (Dec 4, 2007)

WOW spider, looks better then some of the store online...


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

I agree, nice job, especially like the wings.


----------



## ubzest (Jul 1, 2008)

Oh Ya! I like him. super job.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

That is too cool! Love it!


----------



## sparky (Dec 7, 2006)

That guy looks creepy....nice job.......If you saw that guy flying around the corner at you.......you just might jump right out of your shoes!!!!!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

VERY nice work! I love that you dressed and accessorized him in white. Makes him stand out and keeps him very unique!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Now that is nice..I love those wings
I may have to copy those...my demon wings are to heavy for my guy
cool costume accessories also
a ring would be a nice touch


----------



## pyxl (Oct 17, 2005)

This really shows how much little details can make one of these creations stand out!
Awesome.


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

A white reaper, nice touch.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Excellent job, I love the wings


----------



## Liam (Mar 23, 2007)

Very nice! It came out way better than the commercially available one.

I actually printed out a pic of the commercial one you're talking about and taped it up in my garage in hopes that it would help motivate me to make one of my own. Unfortunately I haven't done it yet, but your success has stimulated my imagination.

Great work.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Like others have said, the details and the fact that he's white make him a really unique prop. I'd actually buy this prop, and I won't say that about any old prop. Quite beautiful.


----------



## Spyder (Aug 16, 2008)

*Thanks everyone for all the compliments. I couldn't decide between dyeing everything black or keeping him white until I put it all together. Besides that I always have to be different! LMAO*


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

DUDE! That's freaking awesome! So much better than any I've seen!!!!


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

Too. Freakin'. Cool.

Lovin' it.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Very Nice, Great job with the wings!!!!!!!


----------

